# Radiant burner for THREE CYLINDER SHAY



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The bunker wasn't the easiest to remove, but as you can see still do-able.
I modified the existing poker. and tested it. Just too nice outside to spend any more of the day inside when I could be outside running trains. Hopefully more tomorrow, if there is any interest. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I had worked the radiant burner back into the flue, gave it a test and was ready to re-install the bunker. Don't know why but only then I realized I hadn't enlarged the air holes in the mixture area of the burner. Start over as removing the poker destroyed the NiCr tent assembly, the fit is very tight.
Re-did that, tested and then installed the bunker, the water and gas connections put it on rollers and gave it a quick test (spent more time on it today than I had anticipated and have other things to do). 
From cold the pressure gauge came off the peg in only 4 minutes and it got to 50lbs pressure in only 8 min. Much better than before.
I know better than to think it will make the loco more powerful, but it will be more efficient in fuel and I better be more watchful of the site glass. pics to follow
Enjoy, I know I have. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

My final comment concerning the Radiant Burner for the THREE CYLINDER SHAY, the difference is amazing.
Stock burner produced enough steam to pull all of the cars that you have seen previously, but the boiler pressure had never gotten over 20lbs, but that is still something to say for it. I personally was a little disappointed that no matter what I did I couldn't raise the boiler pressure over 20lbs during a pull or even by itself, so I really didn't think it was doing the best that it could. 
With the Radiant Burner, I can maintain 50+lbs pressure (not that I intend to do that often) during a pull with less throttle and less fuel. It actually got so hot that one of the handrail scansions came loose from the smoke box, and NO the fire was still contained back at the radiant burner, that's how much more heat is produced. I need to learn how to scale back the fuel, or limit the air so as to maintain good pressure without over heating and causing harm to this beautiful specimen of a locomotive. 
THANK YOU TO ACCUCRAFT AND MARK & BRENDA OF SILVERSTATE TRAINS. 
LIFE IS GOOD AND THANK YOU.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr
One of the guys on LSC is dying to see your photos, but for some reason they aren't showing up. Assuming you have them in your 1st class member space, could you email or message me a direct lnk? MLS now does some weird things to post them as thumbnails.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, I exactly quote you in your last PUBLIC posting "(that's a guess, btw. Just like a lot of your statements.)" There for I don't think I owe you any courtesy at all. 
Just like the pics I posted here, my statements are not guesses, just fact. thank you. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, I can easily view LSC also. NO I didn't purchase the radiant burner, I merely modified the factory one. 
And honestly, there is really nothing wrong with the factory supplied poker burners from Accucraft. I just like to tinker with things. Learn how not to over fill the gas tank, to adjust the air collar (for the fuel you are using, as there are several different Butane Mixtures, and control it with the supplied valve (no additional valve is needed as you would be led to believe) and you will see how easy they are to light and maintain. 
And here's a BTW for you, I'll never bow to anyone who refers to himself as "A Benevolent Dictator" as the moderator of LSC does, or used to. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the past pics were vague to say the least, here is a much better shot of the radiant burner in action. As you can see all the heat is generated back at the poker burner. LG


----------

